# How do you eat avocado?



## Skate67 (Nov 14, 2005)

Man is it ever nasty.  I tried eating one for the first time in awhile today and i couldnt even finish a quarter.  

How do you guys prepare it??


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Nov 14, 2005)

I love them raw as long as they're ripe enough.  But also good in salads and guacamole.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

The same way I eat broccoli: force it down for the greater good.  Personally, I like avocados.


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

Bitch if you don't like it then don't eat it


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> The same way I eat broccoli: force it down for the *greater good*.  Personally, I like avocados.



A gross shake for protein and/or carbs, i can handle.  Avocado for EFAs?  Ill find another source  .

Tastes like compost heap or something


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2005)

I LOVE avocado! 

It is really yummy chopped through salad - and goes really well with tuna and avocado (lots of people I know say it is REALLY good with chicken too)... You can also use it instead of butter on toast or sandwiches, use it on sweet tato or pasta as use it as a 'garnish' (like sour cream) on top of soups or stews! 



How 'green' are you getting the avocados? It should be firm, but not rock hard... If you eat them too hard then they are icky...


----------



## cha (Nov 15, 2005)

Avocados are really yummy.  I put sliced avocados in a turkey sandwich or in a salad or make guacamole and eat it as a condiment with chicken.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

In your SUSHI -


----------



## Spud (Nov 15, 2005)

Avocado = Vegetarian Butter.

So delicious. Just make sure it's ripe, and then spread it on toast.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh man I so love it sliced up and just eat it like that 

However, you can mash it and mix it up with salsa and or diced tomatoes for guacamole


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh man I so love it sliced up and just eat it like that
> 
> However, you can mash it and mix it up with salsa and or diced tomatoes for guacamole


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## Nate K (Nov 15, 2005)

Avocado+lime+diced tomatoe+little salt+jalapeno+cilantro=bad ass guacamole


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 15, 2005)

Salads are probably your best bet on drownding out the flavor...throw a little sea salt on em too.


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 15, 2005)

avocado raw is gross IMO.  Same with turnips.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 15, 2005)

avocado + chicken and rice =


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

avocado + diced tomato + cottage cheese + balsamic vinegar


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Bitch if you don't like it then don't eat it


Haha, that's exactly why I don't eat avocados.  The only halfway decent way I can think of to eat avocado, is in sushi or as guacamole.


----------



## Skate67 (Nov 15, 2005)

im pretty sure it was ripe.  I dont think i can do it.  Ill try eating the rest with some of the ideas you guys gave, otherwise i'm just gonna find another fat source.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

i'm going to start buying avocados.  i'm going to get a bunch tommorow.  im phsyched.


----------



## killer4life (Jan 25, 2006)

r avocados good when ur trying to cut?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes   Good source of healthy fat.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2006)

I love avacados... That may be because I've been fed them since I was a WEEEEE youngin


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 25, 2006)

I wish i loved them  .


----------



## michael74737 (Jan 25, 2006)

thin slices with lemon and salt.


----------



## pengers84 (Jan 25, 2006)

i used to hate them but they grew on me, just give em a chance


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 25, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> i used to hate them but they grew on me, just give em a chance



how do you prepare them?


----------



## squanto (Jan 26, 2006)

I want to fight you people who don't like avocado. Avocado is like the best thing on earth. I just eat em straight up, or put a little salt on em if I don't eat them first. They are really good on a chicken breast sandwich, and then you don't even really need mayo. Or in sushi, of course, the best food on earth.

You guys gave some good sounding ideas... I'm gonna try that guacamole, and the lemon + salt + avocado + sounds = good.

Sorry I yelled, I get upset when people talk about my baby that way.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 26, 2006)

Avocados are my favorite. Too bad they're pricey when their out of season.


----------



## FenderBender (Jan 27, 2006)

just swallow them whole!!!!  Careful the next day when you pass the pit


----------



## Never2Cut (Jan 28, 2006)

just cut it in half, remove the pit.  dump a little salsa in the middle and spoon it out.  Thats my favorite way.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2006)

Gordo said:
			
		

> avocado + chicken and rice =


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Feb 4, 2006)

First time i had it was here in Costa Rica, i was told you have to eat it with some salt, it helped,

Next i found if you mix it in with some rice it is great

now i LOVE the taste, the texture - like beer, i think it is an aquired taste.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 5, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Man is it ever nasty.  I tried eating one for the first time in awhile today and i couldnt even finish a quarter.
> 
> How do you guys prepare it??


you ate an avacado??

your nuts! i have a slice with some chopped cucumber and add it to my dishes as a side salad, it tastes lovely n' all, but if i ate a whole one i'd throw up for sure!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 6, 2006)

young d said:
			
		

> you ate an avocado??
> 
> your nuts! i have a slice with some chopped cucumber and add it to my dishes as a side salad, it tastes lovely n' all, but if i ate a whole one i'd throw up for sure!


I used to eat whole avocados years ago when I was cotton chipping (read: a form of manual labour in Harsh Aussie outback for an absolute pittance!!).

It was a great way to get lots of energy!!


Cut an avocado in half and fill the center with a really good mayo... Then sprinkle salt over it!  Try it --> it is actually better than you think!!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jul 2, 2006)

^^^ going to try that one :d never used mayo and avacado together.


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

Guacamole ftw.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 4, 2006)

I made a salad dressing with avocado that is so damn yummy.
2 Avocado's mashed
1 C. FF Plain Yogurt
4 T. Olive Oil
1 T. Lime Juice
Ginger
Dill

Mix in blender. I was getting tired of oil based dressing and wanted a creamy dressing for my salad. It's soooo good


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 4, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I made a salad dressing with avocado that is so damn yummy.
> 2 Avocado's mashed
> 1 C. FF Plain Yogurt
> 4 T. Olive Oil
> ...



I'm not a fan of avocado, but I made half of this recipe using Fage 0% Greek Yogurt for my step-mom. We'll see if she likes it.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Bitch if you don't like it then don't eat it




lol...........


spread it on bread, then add ham and other stuff.....it taste like butter


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 27, 2006)

I know this thread is very old... But I found the absolute best way to eat these things.  You cut it half, scoop it out into a bowl, add a tbl spoon of EVOO and 1/2 (give or take) a tsp of salt and mash it all together... Holy shit is it ever good on chips/crackers.  Excellent source of healthy fats !


----------



## StanUk (Sep 27, 2006)

I've gotta say, Avacado on its own tastes pretty evil! Its not the taste as much but more of the texture as well, I usually add another fruit to it, something sweet like apple or mango and then it tastes much better


----------



## L Armstrong (Sep 28, 2006)

GOD it is soooooo yummy.....

Try it chopped in a prawn cocktail or.....

In a smoothie.....

half a lemon
2 tomatoes
5 carrots
1 quarter inch of ginger
3 apples
half an avocado pear or a small one

juice all except the avocado

then blend the juice with the chopped avocado, and so you have an unbelievable ginger rogers and fred a pear..


It is so good and healthy!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2006)

Remember kids, don't eat your Avocados raw. That would be like eating your Bananas green.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Remember kids, don't eat your Avocados raw. That would be like eating your Bananas green.



I like eating bananas green, less of it is broken down into simple sugars.


----------



## L Armstrong (Sep 29, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Remember kids, don't eat your Avocados raw. That would be like eating your Bananas green.



I have never heard of cooked avocado??


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2006)

L Armstrong said:


> I have never heard of cooked avocado??


Who said that. 
What I meant was that you have to pick them right or know when to eat it at the right time.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> I like eating bananas green, less of it is broken down into simple sugars.


Huh? Yuck!


----------

